# Guys need your advice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bingbong (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello guys 

I'm off to Dubai for 2 months in search for a job vacancy.

From previous posts you guys know your stuff re salaries amounts and accomodation allowance, so i would like you to help me out on this.

I'm a financial investigator/ analyst, with 5 years experience with logistical operations and financial analysis in forensic accounting. 

I'm looking to get into the banking sector with more spreadsheet based work.

My salary is £55,000 gross in the UK.

What should i be asking for in Dubai?

I'm thinking 25,000AED plus per month with housing allowance of around 100,000AED.

Am i right to think this is correct or should i ask for more.

Your comments are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't know your industry at all. You'll have a better feel for your worth and demand.

However, from my perspective I would ask for more in both categories. I would never give an employer a figure for them to work off of, always allow them to make the first offer or give you the range.


----------



## bingbong (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes its a specialised sector alright, but has the ability to go into any other sectors quite easily within the finance sector, thats why i'm trying to broaden my options to different sectors and try new things.......... anything spreadsheet based i'll be able to do.

So just looking for any managerial roles, not fussed what sector or type of work, i'll def up my requirements when the time comes from you've said.

What sectors do you know that pay well like for finance analysis?, i'm guessing thats the closest thing to my current role at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

bingbong said:


> What sectors do you know that pay well like for finance analysis?, i'm guessing thats the closest thing to my current role at the moment.


I'm a construction consultant so unfortunately I couldn't tell you anything about pay rates for financial analysis positions. Give it time as others who have been here longer and know more people will have better in depth information.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

wht is your current industry? coz financial sector covers almost any type of industry...generally speaking..

Your previous experience/industry is very important to get a good offer here...

you will slightly have chance to get a good offer in the investigation field,based on wht you said, but i would say that AED 25000 is too low , you should consider your yrs of experience and ask them for sth close to your current package(inclusive)...if you meet a good company definitively u will get a good offer.



bingbong said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I'm off to Dubai for 2 months in search for a job vacancy.
> 
> ...


----------



## bingbong (Apr 25, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> wht is your current industry? coz financial sector covers almost any type of industry...generally speaking..
> 
> Your previous experience/industry is very important to get a good offer here...
> 
> you will slightly have chance to get a good offer in the investigation field,based on wht you said, but i would say that AED 25000 is too low , you should consider your yrs of experience and ask them for sth close to your current package(inclusive)...if you meet a good company definitively u will get a good offer.


The type of industry i've been working in for the past 5 years is in the government financial sector....... government agency investigating mass cases of fraud within the UK.

Was a manager dealing with production of seized mass raw data being broken down via a number of specific programs and then being analysed over a duration of years (usually of financial nature).

Couple of my collegues went into the investment banking sector after in the UK doing middle office work, product control ie reconciling P+L trades from front office through to the back office.

Trying to get into something else really, kind of done it and want to move on from forenic accountng more mainstream stuff for now, anything would do just something that pays good money after expenses.

Any suggestions?

How much do you think i should be asking for then?


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

to be honest im nt clear with yr designation at work...if i know wht is yr title it helps me more...depending on the position being offered to you ,u can estimate the good package....it shouldnt be less than 35K....

though i afraid i say sth out of the blue moon!...
but based on my experience in HR thats wht i can say now.


bingbong said:


> The type of industry i've been working in for the past 5 years is in the government financial sector....... government agency investigating mass cases of fraud within the UK.
> 
> Was a manager dealing with production of seized mass raw data being broken down via a number of specific programs and then being analysed over a duration of years (usually of financial nature).
> 
> ...


----------



## bingbong (Apr 25, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> to be honest im nt clear with yr designation at work...if i know wht is yr title it helps me more...depending on the position being offered to you ,u can estimate the good package....it shouldnt be less than 35K....
> 
> though i afraid i say sth out of the blue moon!...
> but based on my experience in HR thats wht i can say now.



Thanks for your help Shinny girl.

Well my title was financial investigator and i worked at the Serious Fraud Office dealing in mass financial fraud cases. I have a degree in accounting.

Its def specialised, but the skills and experience i have i'm sure i can get something more mainstream as long as the money is worth it. 

35,000AED sounds a good package is that an average salary for managerial positions??

What are the main employments agencies where i should apply.

Thanks again Shinny girl.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey,

i wanted to send u private message but seems u've nt edited yr preferences so no contact there...

anyway, im in a recruitment agency, we only work for clients (companies who need candidate)...but sometimes if we have a very good CV from a candidate we can float that Cv to the clients to see if any chance for that person..

if you like you may send yr updated CV to me,i'll check if i can float it and see wht will happen...

anyway, if interested send a private message to me including yr email address, i'll get back to you.



bingbong said:


> Thanks for your help Shinny girl.
> 
> Well my title was financial investigator and i worked at the Serious Fraud Office dealing in mass financial fraud cases. I have a degree in accounting.
> 
> ...


----------



## bingbong (Apr 25, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> Hey,
> 
> i wanted to send u private message but seems u've nt edited yr preferences so no contact there...
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM with my email address, speak to you soon.

Bingbong


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

My hubby is an event manager and he's on 27,500 per month all inclusive.

Considering what you do is much more intense, I would be aiming for a 50,000 per month package all inclusive.


----------



## bingbong (Apr 25, 2008)

alli said:


> My hubby is an event manager and he's on 27,500 per month all inclusive.
> 
> Considering what you do is much more intense, I would be aiming for a 50,000 per month package all inclusive.


I'm def only going to take a job thats give an equivalent or more wage that i was on back in london.

50,000AED would be great

I'm 26 so pretty young, but i hope that will not be a disadvantage when it come to the crunch.

Guess i'll have to see what my skills are truly worth when i go there next month

Maybe i should go into event managing!!!! your husbands got a good wage there!!!!


----------

